# Drugi u akciji > Civilno društvo i druge udruge u akciji >  danas se obilježava 20. svjetski dan sjećanja na žrtve cestovnog prometa

## sorciere

danas se obilježava 20. svjetski dan sjećanja na žrtve cestovnog prometa. sjećanja na one kojima je sekunda zauvijek otela ili uništila živote. 

 u hrvatskoj - ovaj dan nije previše "poznat". nema javnih okupljanja, nema podsjetnika na one kojih više nema. obilježava se tiho i neprimjetno, najviše u srcima onih koji su izgubili svoje najmilije. 

 pridružite nam se barem u mislima. 

 upalite virtualnu svijeću. posjetite prijatelje i poznanike koji su prošli ili prolaze pakao pokušavajući vratiti svoj život u svakodnevicu. čestitajte onima koji su to uspjeli. 

 nije puno. no neprocjenjivo je.

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Udruga...25471080963482

----------


## baka

Ti nemili dogođaji zaista zaslužuju svoj dan za sjećanje. Čujem sve više tužnih i nevjerojatnih priča i pogibije. Brzina u krivim rukama i u krivom trenutku.

----------


## Ana i mamino zlato

Meni je odlična reklama s plavokosom djevojčicom gdje ona kaže: "Molim te, nemoj piti." Uvijek me pogodi njen pogled.

----------

